# John Cleese TomTom Voice!



## eunos_rsh

here - ftp://john:[email protected]

Enjoy! :lol:


----------



## justinp

Thankyou


----------



## jameshamilton

had it for a few months now - and it's genuis! :lol:

Wait until you are advised to do a U-Turn.


----------



## ronin

Link not working - any chance someone could email them over ?
Ta


----------



## ronin

This has prompted me to go on the hunt - found a RAR with twelve celeb voices.....

http://s54.yousendit.com/d.php?id=1DAPX ... 0J56PU2O00


----------



## head_ed

I have copied the file, how do I get it onto my TomTom?


----------



## Sim

head_ed said:


> I have copied the file, how do I get it onto my TomTom?


Good question, anyone?


----------



## sonicmonkey

Sim said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have copied the file, how do I get it onto my TomTom?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, anyone?
Click to expand...

Copy it to the "voices" directory on the Tom Tom device itself.


----------



## sonicmonkey

BTW John Cleese voice is being sold for Â£10 on Tom Tom's website...


----------



## head_ed

Well what do you know, it worked first time! Cool 8)

Cheers for that,

Mart.


----------



## sonicmonkey

For those with TomTom 5 YOU'LL FIND THE INSTRUCTIONS HERE


----------



## alexasTT

if anyone is intrested i can supply the tom tom 300 for Â£335 + Â£7.50 carriage....


----------



## Sim

sonicmonkey said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have copied the file, how do I get it onto my TomTom?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copy it to the "voices" directory on the Tom Tom device itself.
Click to expand...

I don't seem to have a voices directory :?

I have two voices installed. Sorry stupid moment.


----------



## head_ed

Just open the TOMTOM drive in 'my computer' - was the F DRIVE on mine.

You should see 'voices' stright away, just drag it into that & hey presto!


----------



## Sim

I have two folders on my PDA:

1. Tom Tom
2. Tom Tom Navigator

It is not in either of these :?


----------



## sonicmonkey

Please see the link I posted above, if you don't have the voices directory you simply create a new folder called voices and add the three files to it. See image below.


----------



## Sim

Got it! Thanks folks and I am not going to carry your bags from now on you're on your own :lol: :lol:


----------



## ACE_UK

Thanks !!!


----------



## Hannibal

alexasTT said:


> if anyone is intrested i can supply the tom tom 300 for Â£335 + Â£7.50 carriage....


I'm sure you'd get a load of interest if you posted this in the group buy section. Incidentally, can you also get the TTG 500 & 700?

H


----------



## whirlypig

Neither link seems to now be available, would anyone fancy emailing me a copy? I'll PM my email when the offers come flooding in


----------



## alexasTT

Hannibal said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone is intrested i can supply the tom tom 300 for Â£335 + Â£7.50 carriage....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd get a load of interest if you posted this in the group buy section. Incidentally, can you also get the TTG 500 & 700?
> 
> H
Click to expand...

will do...may be able to get the 500 and the 700 will post if i can although its hard enough to get the 300 there is such a short supply.


----------



## Sim

You have all probably done this already but just incase.

When you go to select the voice press test. If you do this a few times you get a great one about the ferry. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ronin

http://freespace.virgin.net/gav.whal/tomtom.rar

12 assorted voices :wink:


----------



## 55JWB

Cant get either links on the first page to work now?? :?


----------



## Sim

Still works for me. PM me with your e-mail and I will send you the zipped file.


----------



## head_ed

It is funny, but it is VERY quiet on my 300 :?


----------

